
Ask HN: Do you prefer portable versions over installers? - adontz
Do you prefer portable versions over installers under Windows? I highly prefer portable versions for any program, if it does not require some kind of beneficial integration with OS.<p>Just checked, I have only Firefox, VirtualBox and WinRAR <i>installed</i>, everything else is portable and
1) can be easily moved to another computer, often with settings
2) survives OS reinstall, because resides on another drive.<p>Am I crazy paranoid? :-)
======
jen729w
The simple Thing.app bundle that us Mac users routinely—not always—get is one
of the many things I love about the platform.

I know the app puts config and what have you in ~/Library once launched, but
this simple model is so much more pleasant than having to _install_ a thing.

So yes. Portable FTW. :-)

